# Teaching Jobs in Asia aside from English?



## Chris_Miller

Hi,

I am interested in knowing if there are other available teaching jobs in Japan. I am planning to travel to the country soon. I am not sure though on which city I am going to.

I will be more than happy in knowing the teaching jobs available ie tutoring, music classes, online teaching.

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa

Chris_Miller said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am interested in knowing if there are other available teaching jobs in Japan. I am planning to travel to the country soon. I am not sure though on which city I am going to.
> 
> I will be more than happy in knowing the teaching jobs available ie tutoring, music classes, online teaching.


There has been a steady decline in English teaching jobs in Japan, following the recent collapse and merger of some major chains of English conversation schools. So there is a strong competition for jobs. Do you have a 4-year college/uni degree? Because without it you cannot get an educator's visa. The routine is if you find an employer willing to sponsor you for a visa, you can change your 90-day tourist stay into a long-term work visa by applying at the nearest immigration bureau. To do a teaching job other than English, fluent Japanese is essential, and there is a fierce competition from well-qualified locals (e.g. graduates of music colleges/unis). Also visa will be more difficult to get.


----------



## pasturesnew

Joppa said:


> There has been a steady decline in English teaching jobs in Japan, following the recent collapse and merger of some major chains of English conversation schools. So there is a strong competition for jobs. Do you have a 4-year college/uni degree? Because without it you cannot get an educator's visa. The routine is if you find an employer willing to sponsor you for a visa, you can change your 90-day tourist stay into a long-term work visa by applying at the nearest immigration bureau. To do a teaching job other than English, fluent Japanese is essential, and there is a fierce competition from well-qualified locals (e.g. graduates of music colleges/unis). Also visa will be more difficult to get.


just so you have all the info ........
despite the decline in teaching jobs, if you have a J wife you need no degree , get yourself a Spouse Visa, job done, irrespective of Industry prospective Employers will look at you with more regard as your likely to hang around longer, whatsmore there is also the 10 yr rule on relevant experience for a given field which will allow you to secure a Visa too - Im on a 3 year Engineering Visa - no degree. GL


----------

